# Post-Cycle Test levels higher than expected



## Pt_Lumberjack (Jan 30, 2017)

I recently came of testosterone for the first time in several years, and test levels remained higher than expected.

For the last 4 years, I've run various compounds, but have run testosterone continuously.  My source was PSL, so dosages have to be taken with a grain of salt, but varied anywhere from 200 to 1000 mg/week.  My testosterone level was 2000+ before I discontinued (at about 700 mg/wk).  4 weeks without an injection, and they are still 610 (free test is 122).  Only thing I was taking post-cycle was 0.5mg Arimidex ED.  I would have thought that with a half life of 11 days, any of the Test-E I was injecting would have cleared from my system after 28 days.  Am I wrong?  Did my natural test levels somehow recover very quickly?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2017)

You think you're already recovered 4 weeks after your last pin?

LOL - the fun hasn't even begun if your levels are still at 610. 610 is good solid level for a trt guy.


----------



## Pt_Lumberjack (Jan 30, 2017)

No, I didn't think they'd recovered.  I'm just wondering how there is still so much test in my system 28 days after my last injection, when the half life is supposed to be 11 days.  How long does it take for test-E to clear from my system?


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2017)

depends on how much was in your system at the time of your last pin. 

 no pct? You'll either need a very aggressive pct or possible TRT.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 30, 2017)

Pt_Lumberjack said:


> Am I wrong?  Did my natural test levels somehow recover very quickly?



Yes, and no way in hell.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 30, 2017)

If you were taking a gram per week, that 11 day half life is significantly compounded... You would think 28 days would be enough for your system to be clear of exogenous test, but unless you actually compute the math, you are just guessing... I wouldnt be surprised if your test levels crash in the next month tho.... I sure as hell would not be doing what you are doing. Seems irresponsible/reckless. Good luck, you are going to need it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2017)

Well with PSL it coulda been just plain ole oil...

Curious what your levels will be at next month


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 30, 2017)

It's probably your AI that's raising your test levels.


----------



## at15 (Jan 31, 2017)

Pt_Lumberjack said:


> I recently came of testosterone for the first time in several years, and test levels remained higher than expected.
> 
> For the last 4 years, I've run various compounds, but have run testosterone continuously.  My source was PSL, so dosages have to be taken with a grain of salt, but varied anywhere from 200 to 1000 mg/week.  My testosterone level was 2000+ before I discontinued (at about 700 mg/wk).  4 weeks without an injection, and they are still 610 (free test is 122).  Only thing I was taking post-cycle was 0.5mg Arimidex ED.  I would have thought that with a half life of 11 days, any of the Test-E I was injecting would have cleared from my system after 28 days.  Am I wrong?  Did my natural test levels somehow recover very quickly?



your on a high dose, 700 mg/wk will clear slower than say 100 mg/wk. your right on schedule. One more week to taper off and you wont have much left in your system. Then you should start to see some lh/fsh activity. stop taking that adex, with your test running low now your estrogen will as well. no need to compound the issue.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 31, 2017)

So now the dosage dictates when u should start a pct? If u chose to pct that is. The general rule is two to three weeks after your last pin so all test is clear correct? Why would he still have test in his system after a month? Can we take this to the science lab pleasseeee. Enlighten me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 31, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> So now the dosage dictates when u should start a pct? If u chose to pct that is. The general rule is two to three weeks after your last pin so all test is clear correct? Why would he still have test in his system after a month? Can we take this to the science lab pleasseeee. Enlighten me



2 weeks at 500mg is the first cycle advice.

Dizzle can make you a nice spreadsheet.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 31, 2017)

I guess I am confused a little.... it doesnt sound like the OP is going to PCT.........


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 31, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> So now the dosage dictates when u should start a pct? If u chose to pct that is. The general rule is two to three weeks after your last pin so all test is clear correct? Why would he still have test in his system after a month? Can we take this to the science lab pleasseeee. Enlighten me



The dosage and the ester length determine when to start a pct correct. 

Cycle 1 500mg/wk

Wk1 after stopping you have 250mg
Wk 2 125mg
Wk 3 62.5mg

Cycle 2 1g/wk
Wk1 500mg
Wk2 250mg
Wk3 125mg
Wk4 62.5mg


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 31, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The dosage and the ester length determine when to start a pct correct.
> 
> Cycle 1 500mg/wk
> 
> ...



so what your saying is every week after itll drop anout 50%?
If he was on a very high dosage, it can explain his levels being in a "good" range. In another 2 weeks he will have a lot better indication of his test levels.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 31, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> so what your saying is every week after itll drop anout 50%?
> If he was on a very high dosage, it can explain his levels being in a "good" range. In another 2 weeks he will have a lot better indication of his test levels.



It will take roughly a week for roughly 50% drop correct. I say roughly bc the half life can vary a bit from person to person.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 31, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> so what your saying is every week after itll drop anout 50%?
> If he was on a very high dosage, it can explain his levels being in a "good" range. In another 2 weeks he will have a lot better indication of his test levels.



Yes, in a nut-shell you can expect that... However, it is technically a little longer than a week, but a week would be fine for basic calculations... Another factor is that if his last pin was 1G he probably pinned that gram the week prior and the week before that, so there is already more than 500 mg of test in his system when he does that last pin (due to prior pins half-life). So realistically, you could have exogenous test in your system even longer than a month after your last pin... (depending upon dosage and ester).


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 31, 2017)

alright I  see now. Dam i didn't know how long that was in the body for. Always learning something new.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 31, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> alright I  see now. Dam i didn't know how long that was in the body for. Always learning something new.



Every drug has a half life. With AAS cycling depending on the ester is why it's important to know when and how often to pin.


----------

